# Molle ll Info and Installation Thread



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some pics of installing the short strap version of the molle shoulder straps to carry your summit "cables up".

1. Lay out the harness as shown.

2. Lay the platform down on the harness as shown with the side you stand on facing up.

3. Wrap the 4 attaching straps around the rails of the stand as shown and pass through both metal buckles.

4. Put the strap back over one buckle and back through the other on all four straps.

5. Center the harness on the platform and fasten the bottom vertical strap as shown.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

6. You will need a pair of needle nose pliers to help pull the straps back through the buckle to get the harness attached tightly to the stand. I have found it to be easier to pull the strap through at the buckle and when you get some slack pull it through with the tag end of the strap. Move from strap to strap to keep the harness centered until it is very tight. You should be able to get them through far enough to get the velcro sticking together.

7. Attach the quick disconnect strap to the stand by passing the male end through the loop near the end of the platform.

8. To get the quick disconnect to snap shut you must have the male end seated perfectly. Push the male end in all the way and hold it in as shown. While pressing in and slightly up on the tab with your thumb, the quick disconnect will snap shut easily with the other hand. 

The only thing left to do is get the load lifters attached. (Next post!)


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

To attach the load lifters you will need 2 pieces of 1" nylon webbing about 15" long. Cut one end at an angle and leave the other end square. Melt the ends of the straps to keep them from unraveling.

1. Run the angled end up through the bottom part of the metal buckle and down through the top of the metal buckle until the square end is just above the plastic buckle on the load lifter strap.

2. Run the angled end down behind the harness but in front of the bar the lower velcro strap is attached to.

3. Bring the strap around the bottom of the bar the lower velcro strap is attached to and then back up to the top of the shoulder harness.

(Almost done!!)


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

4. Now run the angled end back up through the top part of the metal buckle and down through the bottom part of the metal buckle and pull tight.

5. To keep the end that is looped around the bar from sliding put a zip tie on and pull tight.

You may need to trim off some excess strap in the front, but it should look like the last pic. I do not have any pics of the waist belt attached for this method, but it simply attaches near the opposite end of the stand. Simply run the straps around the outside frame with one strap above and one strap below one of the cross bars of the floor.

**If you are using the big, stock summit seat you will probably need to find another way to "pack it" when you are packing your stand as the shoulder harness will be blocking the hole you pull the seat through. I switched to a Hazmore seat and love it, but that is a different thread.:wink:


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll be posting pics and instructions for the way I installed the molle system on my Lone Wolf and how I installed it on my Summit to carry it with the cables down later this week.


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome! Tagged for later! Thank you!


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

The way I attach the enhanced molle system to my Summit to carry with the cables down (or to an API or stands with similar platforms) you will need some additional 1" webbing.

I use 6 pieces of 1" webbing 24" long (total length) with 4" folded over at one end and a loop sewn there. The other end is cut at an angle and the end is melted to keep it from unraveling. I made mine from lashing straps I bought when I got my molle harness and I had a lady in the neighborhood sew the loops for me. If you do not have this option, www.strapworks.com could probably make them for you. With the loop sewn you will have a strap about 20" long which should give you plenty of excess strap to get the harness attached tightly to your stand.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Summit climber with cables down with enhanced molle shoulder harness (short strap version):

1. Lay out the harness as shown.

2. For this application ( and most others for that matter) I cut this strap off as I haven't found a good place to attach it and I have not found it necessary.

3. Lay the stand on the harness as shown.

4. Put the straps with the loops on the outside rail of the stand in the appropriate locations.

5. Run the angled ends of all 4 loop straps through both of their corresponding metal buckles.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

6. Run the angled end of the loop straps back over one of the metal buckles and through the second.

7. Keeping the harness centered on the stand, pull the loop straps tight. You should be able to get them very tight. You may have to hold the left strap while pulling on the right and vice versa to get it tight and keep it centered. I use a sharpie and put reference marks on the center of the harness and the center of the stand.

8. Once the harness is tight and centered I fold up the velcro straps and excess loop straps and zip tie them together to make a neater looking job.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

To attach the load lifters you will need 2 pieces of 1" nylon webbing about 15" long. Cut one end at an angle and leave the other end square. Melt the ends of the straps to keep them from unraveling.

1. Run the angled end up through the bottom part of the metal buckle and down through the top of the metal buckle until the square end is just above the plastic buckle on the load lifter strap.

2. Loop the angled end of the strap under the bar just above the harness and then back over the top of the bar. Then run the angled end back through the top of the metal buckle.

3. Run the angled end back through the lower part of the metal buckle and pull tight. 

4. Trim off the excess strapping and melt the ends to keep them from unraveling.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Next we will be attaching the quick release straps to the stand and shoulder straps.

1. Attach the quick disconnect strap to the stand by passing the male end through the loop as shown.

2. To get the quick disconnect to snap shut you must have the male end seated perfectly. Push the male end in all the way and hold it in as shown. While pressing in and slightly up on the tab with your thumb, the quick disconnect will snap shut easily with the other hand. 

All that is left is the waist belt!


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

I got sick of the straps and I didn't like them on my platform so I hard mounted mine with 1" #8 stainless steel machine screws, each with 3 flat washers, a lock washer and a nylon lock nut. The whole process takes 10 minutes. I used a bigger washer on the top side of the platform then sandwiched the harness between two small washes then topped it off with the lock washer and nylon lock nut. My stand is a few years old and was showing a lot of aluminum so I put a wire brush on a grinder and removed rest of the paint and repainted it. The harness is bright and shiny, very noticeable so I dulled it down with some of the paint I had left from the paint job. The smell was gone in a couple days. The kidney belt is still mounted on the straps, but they're out of the way.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

The waist belt can be attached with either the curved side up or down. I prefer up, but the installation is the same either way. In my opinion the waist belt is the key to the molle system as it takes the weight off of your back/shoulders and puts it on your hips.

1. Lay out the waist belt as shown.

2. Attach your 2 remaining loop straps (we started with 6 and used 4 on the shoulder harness) to the outside rail of the stand as shown, one on each side to connect to the top buckles of the waist belt. Even though the straps on the waist belt are long enough to attach at this point, they will slide around the corner of the stand. Using the 2 loop straps here prevents this.

3. Run the loop straps through the top buckles and the waist belt's bottom straps through the bottom buckles and pull tight while keeping the waist belt centered.

4. To make a neater looking job I fold up all excess strapping and secure with zip ties.

Installation is now complete! If you are using a Hazmore seat you are finished. If you are using the big, stock Summit seat, the next post will show how I pack the stand now that the hole to pull the seat through is covered.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are using the stock Summit seat you have 4 options (as I see it) to pack you stand with the molle system:

1. Switch to a Hazemore (pictured) which I highly recommend.:wink:

2. Remove the seat and pack separately.

3. There is barely enough room the way I have the waist belt attached to pull the seat through as you normally would, but for me this way is not very comfortable.

4. Pull the seat around the bottom of the stand, the toothy part that would be against the tree and fasten there. (also pictured)


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

tagged


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Awsome boys great idea !!!


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will try to get the Lone Wolf pics and instructions up tonight.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

I made a bit of a change to my molle shoulder harness on my Summit (cables down) today. I left the load lifters attached where they were and dropped the shoulder harness down with the top attached just under the second cross bar. It seems like this gives you more room for adjustment with the load lifters.

The first pic shows the way I was attaching the shoulder harness, the second is the "new" way.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

So, this is the version with the shorter velcro straps that I need to get if I want to do this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOLLE-GEN-4-ACU-FRAME-w-Desert-SHOULDER-STRAPS-and-KIDNEY-PAD-Rifleman-SET-NEW/300592770940?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3Df2eeac3dc3d4483daf4e854390aa0f2d%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20131017132637%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D280820888127


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Installing the enhanced molle harness (short strap version) is much easier on the Lone Wolf than on stands like the Summit or API because you have lots of places to run the straps through for connecting the shoulder harness. You should be able to install it on any Lone Wolf stand (climber or hang on) as all of their platforms are basically the same. This should also work for any stand with a "grid" or "wire" style of platform.

The following pics and instructions will be for a Lone Wolf Alpha hang on.

1. Lay the shoulder harness out as shown.

2. Cut the vertical attaching strap off. It is not necessary and there is no good place to use it on the Lone Wolf platform. You will be able to use the long portion of the strap to attach the load lifters later.

3. Set the stand down on the harness as shown. (The load lifters are already attached in these pics. I will show you how to attach them later.)

4. Run the 4 attaching straps around the stand as shown and then through both of their corresponding metal buckles.

5. Run the straps back over one metal buckle and through the second metal buckle.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

6. This is where the work comes in. While keeping the harness centered on the stand get all 4 of the attaching straps pulled as tight as possible. You will need needle nose pliers to get this done. I have found it easier to pull the strap through at the buckle first, then pull the slack through with the tag end. Make sure the harness is attached tightly to the stand.

7. You should be able to get the straps through the buckle far enough to attach the velcro together on each strap.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is how I attached the load lifters. There was a long strap at the bottom of the back padding of the shoulder harness that I didn't use to attach the harness to the stand so I cut it off. I then cut this strap in half and used it as follows to attach the load lifters (you can use any 1" webbing you have, you'll need a piece 7 to 8 inches long for each load lifter). I left one end square and cut the other end at an angle to make it easier to pull through the metal buckle (melt the ends of the strap to keep it from unraveling). 

1. Push the angled in up through the bottom part of the metal buckle and then down through the top and pull the strap through until the square end is just above the plastic buckle.

2. Wrap the angled end around the stand where you want it connected and push the strap back up through the upper part of the metal buckle.

3. Run the angled end back down through the lower part of the metal buckle and pull tight. Trim off and excess strapping and melt the end to keep it from unraveling.

Pictures 3 and 4 are for demonstration purposes. Picture 5 is where I actually attached the load lifters.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Next we will be attaching the quick release straps to the stand and shoulder straps.

1. Attach the quick disconnect strap to the stand by passing the male end through the loop as shown.

2. To get the quick disconnect to snap shut you must have the male end seated perfectly. Push the male end in all the way and hold it in as shown. While pressing in and slightly up on the tab with your thumb, the quick disconnect will snap shut easily with the other hand.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

tagged


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome thread K&J8!


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

All that is left is to attach the waist belt. You can install the waist belt with the curved end up or down. I prefer up. If you install it down it may hang over the edge of your stand (not a big deal just something to keep in mind). Also, no matter how you attach it I believe it will render the "built in bow holder" unusable.

1. Lay the stand down on the waist belt as shown. 

2. Run the attaching straps around the stand and back through the brown buckles.

3. Pull the straps as tight as you can get them while keeping the waist belt centered on the stand.

Your molle system is now installed! I usually wrap up any excess strapping and secure with zip ties.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevin2 said:


> So, this is the version with the shorter velcro straps that I need to get if I want to do this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOLLE-GEN-4-ACU-FRAME-w-Desert-SHOULDER-STRAPS-and-KIDNEY-PAD-Rifleman-SET-NEW/300592770940?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3Df2eeac3dc3d4483daf4e854390aa0f2d%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20131017132637%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D280820888127


Yes. You really don't need the frame, but there are some guys on here who have used it to attach the molle system to their stand. I'm not sure how they did it so hopefully they will post something in this thread.


----------



## srod (Oct 2, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thanks for all the help on this thread, very helpful. Got one on the way as we speak!*


k&j8 said:


> Yes. You really don't need the frame, but there are some guys on here who have used it to attach the molle system to their stand. I'm not sure how they did it so hopefully they will post something in this thread.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and hard mount it! rofl


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Tagged. Anyone know if this system works with the new millennium stands?


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

marked


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lammas said:


> Do yourself a favor and hard mount it! rofl


That does look like a good way to mount it to a Summit, but would it void your warranty? Also, how would you do that to a Lone Wolf?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wolfey said:


> Tagged. Anyone know if this system works with the new millennium stands?


I see no reason that it wouldn't.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

:set1_applaud:

Probably one of the best how to threads I've seen in a while. Great job!


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

There have been some questions about how much the molle system weighs. I just weighed the shoulder harness and waist belt and together they weigh in at 2.7 lbs total.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not sure whether to blame you or thank you guys here but this is my new Molle for my stand. I'm just waiting for the kidney piece to come in.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Bryden Kinniard said:


> I'm not sure whether to blame you or thank you guys here but this is my new Molle for my stand. I'm just waiting for the kidney piece to come in.


Nice setup! You will be glad you did it.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

k&j8 said:


> Next we will be attaching the quick release straps to the stand and shoulder straps.
> 
> 1. Attach the quick disconnect strap to the stand by passing the male end through the loop as shown.
> 
> 2. To get the quick disconnect to snap shut you must have the male end seated perfectly. Push the male end in all the way and hold it in as shown. While pressing in and slightly up on the tab with your thumb, the quick disconnect will snap shut easily with the other hand.


How do you release the quick disconnect from the shoulder straps ?


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

tagged


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

chesnut oak said:


> How do you release the quick disconnect from the shoulder straps ?


Simply unsnap the small snap strap and pull up on the small strap with the female portion of the snap. This will pop open the quick disconnect. These pics are of putting it together, but I think you can see what I am trying to explain.


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

If I understand this correctly, the molle system stays attached to the stand even while in use?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

C Broad Arrow said:


> If I understand this correctly, the molle system stays attached to the stand even while in use?


Yes. Some folks have worried about the straps hanging down, but they have never caused me any trouble. You could easily strap them up if it was an issue.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Marked for later


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

tagged


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a thread comparing the Molle system to the Gameplan Gear TTS.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2317349


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

tagged


----------



## Habo (Feb 26, 2013)

tagged


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Lammas said:


> View attachment 2035129


I really like your hard mounted system:thumbs_up. I have molle straps on the way and think I'll do them the same way


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

I followed the lead of Lammas. Worked out great.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool. I'm happy I was able to help. Good luck out there!


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

kspseshooter said:


> I really like your hard mounted system:thumbs_up. I have molle straps on the way and think I'll do them the same way


It works well. Post number 13 in this thread has a list of the hardware I used to get it mounted. I have no idea if it voids the warranty or not but I don't expect to be sending a 4 year old stand back for any warranty work anytime soon anyway. After talking to them about their crapola power coating that peeled off the thing in huge chunks when I first got it, I don't have a whole lot of faith in Summits warranty anyway. They wanted to send me a couple free arm pads and call it a day. I hung up on them then made their stand better than it was when I bought it. I highly recommend the Hazmore seat, Third Hand bow holder and Third hand stabilizer straps too.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I just purchased a Viper SD and am looking for a strap upgrade. The ones that came with it suck.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

When I used the hardware list Lammas called out the screws were too short. I had to go back for longer ones. Otherwise all good.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Lammas said:


> It works well. Post number 13 in this thread has a list of the hardware I used to get it mounted. I have no idea if it voids the warranty or not but I don't expect to be sending a 4 year old stand back for any warranty work anytime soon anyway. After talking to them about their crapola power coating that peeled off the thing in huge chunks when I first got it, I don't have a whole lot of faith in Summits warranty anyway. They wanted to send me a couple free arm pads and call it a day. I hung up on them then made their stand better than it was when I bought it. I highly recommend the Hazmore seat, Third Hand bow holder and Third hand stabilizer straps too.
> View attachment 2040336
> View attachment 2040338


Do you miss the back from the summit seat? I have been thinking about the Hazmore do to it being a lot less bulky, but my summit seat is pretty comfy


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

shawtd said:


> When I used the hardware list Lammas called out the screws were too short. I had to go back for longer ones. Otherwise all good.


The one inch screws were a tight fit for me too. One and a quarters might be better for this.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

kspseshooter said:


> Do you miss the back from the summit seat? I have been thinking about the Hazmore do to it being a lot less bulky, but my summit seat is pretty comfy


The Hazmore is awesome, you won't miss your summit seat at all.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

kspseshooter said:


> Do you miss the back from the summit seat? I have been thinking about the Hazmore do to it being a lot less bulky, but my summit seat is pretty comfy


No. Not at all. The feeling can be best described as sitting in a hammock leaning back against a tree. I don't feel the bars at all, or I don't notice them anyway. With the Hazmore my back side doesn't go numb after long sits either. Another thing about them is they slide back out of the way when you're climbing or descending, which is nice and they also slide back when you stand giving you the entire platform to move around on. They don't absorb odor and they don't collect water like a sponge if your climber is left out over night and that my friend, sucks. Trust me. They're also silent and silent is good. They cost 19.99. I've told my friends who hunt and have asked about them, just buy one. If you don't like it, take it off. It costs about what a good bottle of doe pee costs, not a lot to lose but quite a bit to gain. Lol....I've got a nice Viper seat for sale if anybody wants it.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok you talked me into it. ( I have experienced the wet summit seat )


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

You won't regret it. The first time you take it up a tree, you'll wonder why you hadn't gotten one a long time ago.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tonight I installed the enhanced molle system (shorter attachment straps with velcro) to an Equalizer stand for a buddy of mine. He had the Third Hand Stabilizer Straps on the stand so it packs up tight enough to put the harness on either cables up or cables down. He wanted it cables down so I used the same steps as I did to install the molle system on my Summit cables down (these instructions begin at post number 8). I believe hard mounting it like Lammas does (post number 13 and 60) would work with this stand also.

Here are some pics of the finished product.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I just ordered my Molle straps yesterday for my viper SD. I'll be going thru this thread as soon as they get here


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Any info on where I can get the additional 1" straps needed, and how I can get them sewn ?


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

k&j8 said:


> Tonight I installed the enhanced molle system (shorter attachment straps with velcro) to an Equalizer stand for a buddy of mine. He had the Third Hand Stabilizer Straps on the stand so it packs up tight enough to put the harness on either cables up or cables down. He wanted it cables down so I used the same steps as I did to install the molle system on my Summit cables down (these instructions begin at post number 8). I believe hard mounting it like Lammas does (post number 13 and 60) would work with this stand also.
> 
> Here are some pics of the finished product.


That's awesome. Looks great.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mhill posted this video in another thread about molle installation. 


This video might help you understand what everything does... once you know what everything is for you can be creative to get them attached.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_1tRTPanXI


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

ClintRhodes said:


> Any info on where I can get the additional 1" straps needed, and how I can get them sewn ?


1 inch nylon webbing can be purchased for less than 50 cents per foot at places like Amazon and strapworks.com. Here is a link that shows how to sew the loop in the strap.

Strapworks also sells an item called the Speedy Stitcher that can be used for this if you don't know someone that can sew.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZAi4oi7H4M

There is another way to attach the shoulder harness by using 1 longer piece of 1 inch webbing per side. I'll get some pics of that up later.


----------



## nodeal (Aug 12, 2014)

Great thread. I've ordered a waist belt for my new Millennium m100u. 

I have a few questions already:

1. Can you sew the strap loops with regular needle and thread, or do you need to do it with a machine?

2. Anyone use just the molle waist belt and the stock shoulder straps? Do you need the shoulder straps?


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

im thinking about doing this Molle system and just want to make sure i purchase the right thing. i will be installing it on my summit viper SD cables down and want to make sure i order the right system.

is this correct for the summit cables down as seen on the 1st page of thread:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHOULDER-ST...611?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ce7ee963

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MOLLE-I...834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a97bb841a


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

tagged


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

tcarter86 said:


> im thinking about doing this Molle system and just want to make sure i purchase the right thing. i will be installing it on my summit viper SD cables down and want to make sure i order the right system.
> 
> is this correct for the summit cables down as seen on the 1st page of thread:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHOULDER-ST...611?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ce7ee963
> ...



Both of those links are the same thing - the shoulder straps. You will want the shoulder straps as you have shown but you also want the waist belt.

When you try to attach them to the summit, cables down, the 1" webbing currently on the shoulder straps is going to be too short to attach to the stand because to get to something perpendicular to attach to, you have to go all the way to the outside rail of the stand platform. For this reason, the OP made himself some extension straps out of webbing so that it would have enough length to make it to the outer rail and back again.

One of the other members has shown an alternative method of attaching the shoulder straps which is to not use the straps at all. He just drills through the back pad of the shoulder strap and then through the slats of the stand platform. He then uses stainless steel nuts and bolts to attach the shoulder straps to the stand.

I did a slightly different method which is not necessarily better - it's just what I did. I made to aluminum bars with slots in them I screwed these bars into the underside of the slats on the platform with stainless screws. These screws do not come through the top of the slats. Then I just attach the shoulder straps to the stand by using my new perpendicular bars which sit closer inward from the outer rail. This allows me to use the shoulder straps as they come because they have enough length now. All the straps sit bellow the platform so I am not stepping on them and it holds it very well and the shoulder strap will not slide up and down. This mod added 6 oz. to the stand weight. but many will choose just to do one of the other methods already shown in the thread.

The other place that you will run into a snag is with the load lifters of the shoulder straps. The shoulder straps do not come with the needed strap to attach it to the stand. But! The supplied should straps from Summit have two pieces of one inch webbing with a loop sewn into the end. What I did is use these two pieces of webbing as the pieces I need to attach the load lifters. I wrapped the looped end around the platform slat and passed the single end through the loop to hold the strap to the stand. Now I took the single end and attached it to the should strap clip for the load lifters. After I had it adjusted where I wanted it, I trimmed off the excess but left a couple inches just for security. The burned the end to keep it from fraying. The looped end is attached all the way to end of the stand so it does not get in the way when you are standing on the platform.

For the waist belt I would just have to take some pictures of how I attached mine. Nothing real special, it's just the way I turned/folded the straps to attach to the stand. The way I did it holds the belt completely firm on the stand and it will not slide around.

ALSO - I did NOT cut off the bottom "V" piece of webbing from the shoulder straps like the OP did. To me this is a piece that really needs to be on there and attached to one of the slats. Because it hold the weight by pulling straight up on the load from the back of the shoulder straps. I would have to take a picture of this also.

These are the bars that I made for the stand to hold the shoulder straps. They are about 8.25 inches long, aluminum and weigh 6 .oz. They span 3 of the platform slats and screw into the top and bottom of those three slats sitting perpendicular to the slats. The shoulder strap webbing passed through the slots to secure the shoulder strap to the stand.


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

mainjet said:


> Both of those links are the same thing - the shoulder straps. You will want the shoulder straps as you have shown but you also want the waist belt.
> 
> When you try to attach them to the summit, cables down, the 1" webbing currently on the shoulder straps is going to be too short to attach to the stand because to get to something perpendicular to attach to, you have to go all the way to the outside rail of the stand platform. For this reason, the OP made himself some extension straps out of webbing so that it would have enough length to make it to the outer rail and back again.
> 
> ...


thanks, i think im going to make it easier and install cables up.

also what are the load lifters for (Sorry if crazy question), do they come with the Molle system wen you purchase it.

u think this is the kidney belt
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Molle-I...098?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5658ced7b2


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes that is the belt that you need. 
The load lifters are a set of straps that goes over the top of the shoulder straps and attaches to the load. The shoulder straps are holding the load in conjuction with the waist belt. By pulling on the load lifter straps it pulls up on the load and transfers more load onto the shoulders. When you loosen the load lifters it relaxes the load and
effectively transfers more weight to the waist belt.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tcarter86 said:


> thanks, i think im going to make it easier and install cables up.
> 
> also what are the load lifters for (Sorry if crazy question), do they come with the Molle system wen you purchase it.
> 
> ...


There are i think 4 generations of the molle harness. I have Gen 4 i believe. i bought it brand new as a package, frame, shoulder straps and kidney belt with all of the required straps and hardwear for 43 bucks on ebay last year usually the package deal comes on desert camo only but doesnt make a difference.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

nodeal said:


> Great thread. I've ordered a waist belt for my new Millennium m100u.
> 
> I have a few questions already:
> 
> ...



I'm sure you can sew them by hand if you have the correct needle and thread. Here is a link the the Speedy Stitcher sold at strapworks.com (where you can buy the 1 inch webbing as well). http://www.strapworks.com/Sewing_Awl_p/awl.htm

I think there are a few guys on here that use the stock shoulder straps and the molle waist belt. I'm sure this would be better than just the stock straps, but not as good as the entire molle system.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

mainjet said:


> Both of those links are the same thing - the shoulder straps. You will want the shoulder straps as you have shown but you also want the waist belt.
> 
> When you try to attach them to the summit, cables down, the 1" webbing currently on the shoulder straps is going to be too short to attach to the stand because to get to something perpendicular to attach to, you have to go all the way to the outside rail of the stand platform. For this reason, the OP made himself some extension straps out of webbing so that it would have enough length to make it to the outer rail and back again.
> 
> ...


Great post and great idea! Thanks for posting yet another good alternative for attaching the molle system. If you can, please post some pics of your stand for a better visual of how you have it installed.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Here is how I do mine with the brackets that I made.

I attached the bars on the underside of the stand with stainless screws and attach them to the 2nd and 4th slat. The screws only go through the bottom part of the slat and not completely through the slat to the top. With the bar installed inward of the side rails it allows me to use the MOLLE II straps as they are including the velcro part of them to hold the strap together.
All the straps now sit below the surface of the slats








From the top of the platform you can see where I attached the lower strap in the center of the shoulder strap section. This helps pull UP on the load when the load lifters are used and helps keep the back pad of the shoulder straps from wanting to pucker in the middle from load weight pulling down when this strap is not used.
It lays pretty darn flat on the stand top so it really does not create a tripping hazard.









I made the load lifters from the Summit shoulder straps. I just wrapped them around the last slat on the stand platform and passed the free end through the loop end. Then I put the free end through the clip on top of the shoulder strap and cut it to the desired length. I trimmed it on an angle which makes it easier to put through a clip and then I burned the edge to stop it from fraying.








The lower webbing straps of the shoulder straps are attached to the stand where the red arrows are pointing.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

This shows how I folded the waist belt strap back on itself and then went over the top of the slat on the platform. This, along with attaching the lower waist belt straps around the lower tube as seen in the last picture of the previous post keeps the belt from being able to be pulled up/down/or side to side when cinched tight.
View attachment 2048788


This is the lower section with the MOLLE system installed.








And here is my finished product with the hazmore on and the thirdhand straps on.


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

that looks awesome Main Jet.

mind if i send you some PM's with additional questions?


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

tcarter86 said:


> that looks awesome Main Jet.
> 
> mind if i send you some PM's with additional questions?


PM me but I'm not talking' lol.


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

mainjet said:


> PM me but I'm not talking' lol.



:cheers:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Sep 21, 2009)

Not to derail, but a question to those of you who use a Molls system:
Is the belt / waist band essential ?
Aside from reducing motion while walking, does it serve another purpose ?
Thanks


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, you want it on there to carry some of the weight so it is split between your shoulders and waist.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

"Essential"? No, you could carry just with the shoulder straps. If I am walking a short distance to my stand location I do not always buckle the belt. but as Bones816 just said - You REALLY want to have the entire system on your stand to help carry the weight and keep everything steady as you walk, climb, duck and twist around in the woods going to your stand location.

The belt is cheap and there really is almost no reason not to have it on there IMHO.


----------



## Coon23 (Nov 30, 2006)

The molle sytem i bought of ebay didn't have that many straps and didn't have that many connections!! i wasted money I guess!!


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

This is a GREAT thread !!!


----------



## 64220511473out! (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are not going to use the waist strap you may as well just use the carry straps that come with your stand. The waist belt should be above the hip bones, and pulled tight so it carries ALL the weight of the stand. Then tighten the shoulder straps only tight enough to keep the stand against your back and not banging around.


----------



## lweingart (Oct 1, 2010)

Lammas said:


> View attachment 2035129


I like the asat paint job did you use a stencil or anything to get the pattern?


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

lweingart said:


> I like the asat paint job did you use a stencil or anything to get the pattern?


The stencils are everywhere and they are free. Just pick up some leaves or pick some vegetation out of the woods and hold it on the stand then spray over it.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

OK, after carrying my summit in some thicker stuff last night, I need a better way. LOL.

I thought I have seen in the past where guys just attach the frame to the bottom of their stands. Anyone done this? How much weight does the frame add? Pros/Cons?


----------



## nodeal (Aug 12, 2014)

I installed a Molle hip belt on my millennium m100u this weekend. A couple of my learnings were:

- you really don't need the molle shoulder straps. The weight of the load should be on the hips, not the shoulders. The stock shoulder straps are free, lighter, and totally adequate. 

- the hip belt installs without any extra straps. No need to make looped straps. 

- Total install time was maybe 15min, but that was with me trying a few different placement options. 

- the hip belt has Molle / PALS straps on the outside, so you can attach pouches to that. 

- the molle 100 round SAW pouch is the perfect size for holding the millennium m102 camlock receiver. 

- a flash bang pouch looks to be just the right size for my tree strap. 

- local flea market prices for the surplus SAW pouches were $7 each or $10 for 2. That's cheaper than I found online. Plus no shipping.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Finally got mine installed today, just in time for tomorrows opener! Feels good in the basement, so I"m banking on it performing on the 2 mile hike in tomorrow...*


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Sub


----------



## pmsmith2032 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a belt and harness that I bought a couple of years ago. I tried to install them last night but think I may have a different design and am missing pieces. Neither the belt or harness straps have velcro on them. Also, I am missing the bottom straps that connect into the quick release on the harness. I can take pictures this weekend if need be. Should I just buy a new harness and belt?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

pmsmith2032 said:


> I have a belt and harness that I bought a couple of years ago. I tried to install them last night but think I may have a different design and am missing pieces. Neither the belt or harness straps have velcro on them. Also, I am missing the bottom straps that connect into the quick release on the harness. I can take pictures this weekend if need be. Should I just buy a new harness and belt?


Post some pics and I'm sure someone can help. Go to ebay and search for molle quick release straps and several options will come up to purchase your missing straps.


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Marked for later


----------



## pmsmith2032 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are pictures of the straps and belt I have. As I mentioned above, they are a different design and am missing pieces. Neither the belt or harness straps have velcro on them and I am missing the bottom straps that connect into the quick release on the harness.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with what you have there. You do not need the velcro to make it work. You will want the quick release straps for the bottom of the shoulder straps. You will have to check with a surplus place or ebay and see if you can get those. But the rest of it should work fine.
Post a picture of that tag on the waistbelt.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

pmsmith2032 said:


> Here are pictures of the straps and belt I have. As I mentioned above, they are a different design and am missing pieces. Neither the belt or harness straps have velcro on them and I am missing the bottom straps that connect into the quick release on the harness.


The shoulder harness with the velcro on the attaching straps is called the enhanced version, you have the version that was made prior to that (to the best of my knowledge). What you have will work just as well and the only thing that I see missing is the quick release straps. Here are some links from ebay where you can purchase them. They aren't camo but are what you need. What stand are you wanting to attach it to?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-2-ACU-M...470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eda0136e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Military-...511?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48649627d7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Molle-II-Sh...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed1cc6045


----------



## pmsmith2032 (Oct 16, 2009)

Going to attach it to a Summit Viper. Thanks for the info!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Wish I would have seen this thread before I put mine on my Timbertall Super Brute. My way works fine, but I like this way much better. I can't retro-fit to this way, because I cut off some unused straps.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Tageed since I just ordered this system.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm in the process of hooking this set up on my Viper. The underside of the platform really rubs on my back. Anyone else have this problem? I don't have a kidney belt, is that the issue?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

DaneHunter said:


> I'm in the process of hooking this set up on my Viper. The underside of the platform really rubs on my back. Anyone else have this problem? I don't have a kidney belt, is that the issue?


yup thats your problem. Put a kidney belt on there and you will feel like your carrying 5 pounds and it will be nice and comfy.


----------



## stormsearch (Sep 29, 2006)

What does everybody do if they use a RC harness and a Molle waistbelt to carry your stand? It looks like you'll need to put the RC harness on once at the tree. I can see possibly staggering them for a short trek, but just curious.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

stormsearch said:


> What does everybody do if they use a RC harness and a Molle waistbelt to carry your stand? It looks like you'll need to put the RC harness on once at the tree. I can see possibly staggering them for a short trek, but just curious.


I'm using both with no issues.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool thread !!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Finally got mine assembled and on my stand! Haven't carried it into the field yet, but wow, what a difference!

I have a Summit Goliath stand, so the top is a little bigger than the standard Viper platform. My bottom platform is the same size.

I ordered the straps/waist belt/Gen IV frame as one piece from here:
http://stores.alleghenywholesale.co...aps-waist-belt-new-in-bag-unissued-condition/

$38.35 with shipping for me.

I then had no idea how to put these straps on the frame, enter youtube, this is all you need:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WQwG-UwYTA

Then I just went to my local ACE Hardware and purchased some heavy duty zip ties, zip, zip, zip, zip, done. Pictures taken before I trimmed off the zip ties:




















I was contemplating mounting it with the cables up, however after thinking about it, I liked having the supports at the back of the stand there as a sort of shelf for setting things to pack in and out. Now I just need to cover up the bolts from my ThirdHand bow holder as they are poking my elbow with that on now.


----------



## scandog (Aug 17, 2005)

I love the MOLLE strap idea for the stands. I am going to order a set. My question for everyone is how do you deal with the deluxe seat. I love the seat, but hate how it attaches to the stand. the metal slip through clips lock the seat to the stand. if they had used buckles, you could take the seat off and attach it to the top of the stand and it would be out of the way for shoulder straps and a waste belt. has anyone sewn in buckles? would also make it easier if you decide to use the MOLLE frame.


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

tagged for future use


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there any mechanical/leverage advantage to having the Summit cables down when carrying? I currently have the cables up with the Molle straps and man....am I struggling. I;m afraid I'm gonna hurt myself carrying this thing through the hills. I'm wondering if it would be easier with cables down?


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I carry mine with the cables down. The bracing on the stand makes the shelf if you want to carry a pack in that area. Also, I think it's a little easier having the cables down when walking through the thick stuff. As you duck and weave the cables are lower to the ground and don't get caught on much. But if you had them up (I've never personally had mine that way) then I would think you would catch all kinds of crap on the cables.

I have the third hand bow holder on mine and at times that thing drives me crazy. it sticks out 4 inches and hits everything as you go through the thick stuff. I even had the little 3/4 sticks catch inside the bow holder and hang me up. One time I could NOT get it loose and I could not turn enough to see how it was hooked. It went through there perfectly the way it holds a bow and I was trapped for about a minute. All I was thinking is if someone is in a tree watching this right now they are getting the laugh of their life!

I have decided to try wing nuts on the top of the tension adjustment screws rather than the nuts. Then I will slide the hook portion out of the holder and put it in backwards so it is to the inside of the stand. When I get to my location I will pull it out and turn it to the outside for climbing and sitting. My theory is that this will make me 4 inches narrower walking through the woods and keep the bow holder from catching things.

I have not tried it yet but I am going to set it up for my rut hunt this coming week and see how it goes.


----------



## scandog (Aug 17, 2005)

sorry, have the summit 180 with the deluxe seat. anyone look at change the way it attaches to make it easier to attach the molle shoulder straps?


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested on others peoples thoughts on cables up or down when carrying their Summits.


----------



## SillyBow (Jul 19, 2011)

WCork said:


> Interested on others peoples thoughts on cables up or down when carrying their Summits.


I went cables up. but b/c my straps weren't long enough to reach around the platform. I don't have the enhanced straps though. But I like it better cables up. they don't stick up as high as you think and I can hang my backpack on the teeth that grip the tree.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

*Old School

Attached with Heavy Duty Zips*


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

WCork said:


> Interested on others peoples thoughts on cables up or down when carrying their Summits.


I was considering cables up after having them hit the back of my leg earlier this year. However I considered I often put my seat and pack on that shelf that gets made by the support structure there, and figured that would help keep weight off of me vs hanging the pack on the teeth.

Also, since I used the plastic Gen IV frame with mine, my straps are on that, and I attached the frame to the stand via heavy duty zip ties. I think how that will move the stand away from my back some will solve the cables in the back of your leg problem. I think that ends up putting it higher on my back than the stock straps as well. 

I do wonder if it will fit together on a stander summit vs my Goliath with the frame.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

SillyBow said:


> I went cables up. but b/c my straps weren't long enough to reach around the platform. I don't have the enhanced straps though. But I like it better cables up. they don't stick up as high as you think and I can hang my backpack on the teeth that grip the tree.





ThunderEagle said:


> I was considering cables up after having them hit the back of my leg earlier this year. However I considered I often put my seat and pack on that shelf that gets made by the support structure there, and figured that would help keep weight off of me vs hanging the pack on the teeth.
> 
> Also, since I used the plastic Gen IV frame with mine, my straps are on that, and I attached the frame to the stand via heavy duty zip ties. I think how that will move the stand away from my back some will solve the cables in the back of your leg problem. I think that ends up putting it higher on my back than the stock straps as well.
> 
> I do wonder if it will fit together on a stander summit vs my Goliath with the frame.


Thanks guys. I'm thinking I'm going to go with cables up mainly because I hate having them hit the back of my legs when I walk. Just bought the Molle II backpack straps and will be buying the kidney belt soon. I think I'll use the shelf that's formed when carrying cables up for my HBS. 

For those that carry cables up....does it pull the weight away from your shoulders when you're carrying? Wondering if you feel any weight difference between cables up vs. cables down.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

One other thing to consider cables up, and that is packing up at the end of a hunt. Cables down allows the stand to sit on the ground to secure both sections, get your pack on, etc., then you can kneel down, get in straps and go.

Cables up might make that a little more challenging. Especially when it is dark. Obviously many do it, just think it all the way through.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

ThunderEagle said:


> One other thing to consider cables up, and that is packing up at the end of a hunt. Cables down allows the stand to sit on the ground to secure both sections, get your pack on, etc., then you can kneel down, get in straps and go.
> 
> Cables up might make that a little more challenging. Especially when it is dark. Obviously many do it, just think it all the way through.


My thought is to stand it up on the ground as if I were going to carry it cables up....cinch everything down tight with the Summit cinch strap and the thirdhand stabilizer straps....then turn it over and put it on my back. Hopefully the cinch straps will have it snug enough that it won't slip at all when I flip it over to pack it out of the woods.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I carry mine cables down. Most everything including lunch, gets packed in the side rail bags. Then I tuck those in under the rail to the inside of the stand. Then my bibs. Parka, harness and Muff go in a ground blind bag that then gets placed on the stand. I cross the thirdhand straps across so it holds the side bags in, the bag of outer wear on the stand and holds the stand together. Then I add one more bungee down the middle.
After that, all I have in my hand is my bow and my gps.


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwDbn4dAmHE

Here's a good video about installation.


----------



## T-BONE 93 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

tagged


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

ClintRhodes said:


> Is there any mechanical/leverage advantage to having the Summit cables down when carrying? I currently have the cables up with the Molle straps and man....am I struggling. I;m afraid I'm gonna hurt myself carrying this thing through the hills. I'm wondering if it would be easier with cables down?


I carry mine cables up, this is because i hunt hilly terrain and when walking down a bank the cables hit the back of my legs. so i reversed it.


----------



## kasey karson (Dec 27, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

k&j8 said:


> Yes. Some folks have worried about the straps hanging down, but they have never caused me any trouble. You could easily strap them up if it was an issue.


I tighten down the shoulders straps and buckle the sternum strap before I climb the tree, this reduces the length of the straps and helps hide them for any of you who are worried about being skylined or spooking deer from the wind moving the straps.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

TrykonSniper79 said:


> I tighten down the shoulders straps and buckle the sternum strap before I climb the tree, this reduces the length of the straps and helps hide them for any of you who are worried about being skylined or spooking deer from the wind moving the straps.


And the hazemore seat works awesome with this set up, I wont go back to the original summit seat.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

I never installed the load lifters many of you speak of, am I missing something crucial ? To me it still feels awesome without them on.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Brus said:


> I never installed the load lifters many of you speak of, am I missing something crucial ? To me it still feels awesome without them on.


They allow for more adjustment of how the load sits on your shoulders. I think they help, especially on longer hikes with heavier loads.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine rocks. I don't know how I did it without it. *Best few dollars I ever spent on hunting...*


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Tag


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Bookmarked


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

tagged


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Does someone have instructions to install the longer strap version. But the enhanced. On a summit viper either cables up or down doesn't matter to me.JusT want to get then on there


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I carry mine cables down bc for some reason it didny feel good on my back with cables up. Feels heavier cables up. What is betyer for the summit stands? Version 2 or 1? From reading if version 2 is shorter, wouldnt version 1 be better for the sunmit?


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Tagged for next weekend


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Good idea posting this


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

jose logan said:


> Does someone have instructions to install the longer strap version. But the enhanced. On a summit viper either cables up or down doesn't matter to me.JusT want to get then on there


I don't have any experience with that version. Here is a link to a recent thread with a picture or two of that style installed on a Summit. The pics are at the bottom of post #42. If you pm King or mhill they may be willing to tell you more specifically how they installed it. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2546298&page=2


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Think I'm going to order some molle ii shoulder straps. I used the stock straps today with my pack attached to the top of my summit, and the weight kept bringing the end of the "V" with the teeth down and snagging my pants and grabbing the inside of my boot tops. On the way out, I wore my pack around front, but I was still getting snagged by that part of the stand. Think I'll try attaching it cable up (like I pack my old stock API stand) and see how that works. The Hazmore seat may not be too far behind.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

My Molle is kind of squeaky, anyone else????


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

StrutStopper said:


> Think I'm going to order some molle ii shoulder straps. I used the stock straps today with my pack attached to the top of my summit, and the weight kept bringing the end of the "V" with the teeth down and snagging my pants and grabbing the inside of my boot tops. On the way out, I wore my pack around front, but I was still getting snagged by that part of the stand. Think I'll try attaching it cable up (like I pack my old stock API stand) and see how that works. The Hazmore seat may not be too far behind.


You will LOVE them. When you order get the kidney belt too. That makes the biggest difference IMO.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

What kidney belt do you order if you already have the Molle 2 back pack straps???


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Yesterday afternoon, used my stock straps with cables down on my Summit Viper for the last time (I hope.) the tube ends of the "V" kept snagging on my leafy suit and catching the inside of my boots, as usual. When I got home I found my straps and belt that I ordered the other day had been delivered. I installed them when I got home from work today so the cables will be facing up when packing. I barely was able to get any of the 4 side straps on top through the buckle and I was trying for a while. I don't think the Velcro is even making contact. I'm not really sure it matters though. It seems the vertical strap in the center really holds most of the load and the 4 others are mainly for positioning. I still need to find some strapping to use for load lifters, but it seems to work fine as is. I had a little strap length issue with the belt too, but it also appears to be fine as well. I may move the belt up a tad as it is riding a bit low, but I'll decide after I give this set-up a go, hopefully tomorrow. 

Since I'm using the stock Summit seat, I was trying to figure how to pack it. Although it wouldn't be too much trouble to pack it separately, I'd rather keep it attached to the frame. It just seems that when I hunt I have too many things to do already, and if I can avoid additional tasks the quicker I can climb. I tried pulling the seat over the top, but the side of the seat hitting the back of my head was pretty annoying. What I ended up doing was pulling it through the slats in the platform and the seat acts like a back pad. It covers the belt, but after loosening the belt straps it seems to work okay. It still transfers weight to my hips. From just the little walking around I did in the back yard this mod makes a world of difference. I haven't tried it with my pack yet, but I'll probably wear my pack around front.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

StrutStopper said:


> Yesterday afternoon, used my stock straps with cables down on my Summit Viper for the last time (I hope.) the tube ends of the "V" kept snagging on my leafy suit and catching the inside of my boots, as usual. When I got home I found my straps and belt that I ordered the other day had been delivered. I installed them when I got home from work today so the cables will be facing up when packing. I barely was able to get any of the 4 side straps on top through the buckle and I was trying for a while. I don't think the Velcro is even making contact. I'm not really sure it matters though. It seems the vertical strap in the center really holds most of the load and the 4 others are mainly for positioning. I still need to find some strapping to use for load lifters, but it seems to work fine as is. I had a little strap length issue with the belt too, but it also appears to be fine as well. I may move the belt up a tad as it is riding a bit low, but I'll decide after I give this set-up a go, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Since I'm using the stock Summit seat, I was trying to figure how to pack it. Although it wouldn't be too much trouble to pack it separately, I'd rather keep it attached to the frame. It just seems that when I hunt I have too many things to do already, and if I can avoid additional tasks the quicker I can climb. I tried pulling the seat over the top, but the side of the seat hitting the back of my head was pretty annoying. What I ended up doing was pulling it through the slats in the platform and the seat acts like a back pad. It covers the belt, but after loosening the belt straps it seems to work okay. It still transfers weight to my hips. From just the little walking around I did in the back yard this mod makes a world of difference. I haven't tried it with my pack yet, but I'll probably wear my pack around front.


Look at post #80 in this thread. You should be able to use your old Summit backpacking straps to fashion a strap to connect your load lifters.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

eskimoohunt said:


> What kidney belt do you order if you already have the Molle 2 back pack straps???


Any of them should work just fine. You should be able to find a waist belt like the one pictured below on Ebay or at Allegheny Wholesale.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I added the Molle II shoulder straps and waist belt exactly like above to my XOP maximus tonight. Talk about awesome!! I am not sure why I waited so long to try the Molle system for stands!!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

typically the kidney belt is flipped 180 degrees from what is pictures there. but if you like it that way then rock-on


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

mainjet said:


> typically the kidney belt is flipped 180 degrees from what is pictures there. but if you like it that way then rock-on


Correct. With it installed the "correct" way, it stuck out from the bottom edge of the platform so I flipped it around and actually liked it better that way and it seems to work just as well.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I have one available if anyone is interested


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Can someone tell me if the shoulder straps with load lifters are usually sold with or without the "load lifter support strap" (the strap/buckle that attaches the load lifter strap to the stand)? I bout a set of straps advertised with load lifters and they did have load lifter straps but they didn't come with the support straps to attach the load lifter straps to the stand. I seen them for sale seperately on eBay for like $8 so it's not a huge deal. I'm just wondering if those straps should or shouldn't be included since they were advertised as having load lifter straps before I message the seller.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Teemster said:


> Can someone tell me if the shoulder straps with load lifters are usually sold with or without the "load lifter support strap" (the strap/buckle that attaches the load lifter strap to the stand)? I bout a set of straps advertised with load lifters and they did have load lifter straps but they didn't come with the support straps to attach the load lifter straps to the stand. I seen them for sale seperately on eBay for like $8 so it's not a huge deal. I'm just wondering if those straps should or shouldn't be included since they were advertised as having load lifter straps before I message the seller.


Both... Some sell a kit usually shown with the whole thing set up and other sell just the shoulder straps without any connection straps. That's why I always suggest what Allegheny surplus sells.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

mhill said:


> Both... Some sell a kit usually shown with the whole thing set up and other sell just the shoulder straps without any connection straps. That's why I always suggest what Allegheny surplus sells.


10-4...thanks bud


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

It's just 1" webbing strap though so you can cut that off something that you don't need or get it from something else you have laying around. If you look at my post #80 in this thread, 3rd picture down, you will see some that I made from the shoulder straps that came with my stand originally. I was not going to use them so I just cut them up to make the attachment straps.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought the shoulder straps and waist belt WITH the MOLLE rack. I installed 4 cargo straps (2 up and down and 2 left to right) I can strap in any stand (Climber or hang on) with just 4 straps. It is fast and the rack helps manage the load. I can carry in a hang on and 4 sticks plus a backpack on this rack and it is much more comfortable than just the shoulder straps on the stand.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

For those who are concerned about the straps hanging below the stand while hunting, maybe this can be a solution. This site also sells harnesses but they are pretty expensive.

http://locknwalkharness.com/products/harness-jacket/


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I bought the shoulder straps and waist belt WITH the MOLLE rack. I installed 4 cargo straps (2 up and down and 2 left to right) I can strap in any stand (Climber or hang on) with just 4 straps. It is fast and the rack helps manage the load. I can carry in a hang on and 4 sticks plus a backpack on this rack and it is much more comfortable than just the shoulder straps on the stand.


Sounds great!! Do you have any pics that show how you did it?


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

Great pricing on enhanced Molle II shoulder straps and Waist Belt on eBay from this seller. He combined shipping for a grand total of $24.19 to Delaware.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161773123912?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400964068696?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

Seller also has the non-enhanced version of the shoulder straps for $1 less.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DCU-MILITAR...EAD-LISTING-/161772925577?hash=item25aa6af289


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Just received my shoulder straps and waist belt. Tagged for install tomorrow.


----------



## WestVirginiaBow (Jan 14, 2003)

Sandor27 said:


> Great pricing on enhanced Molle II shoulder straps and Waist Belt on eBay from this seller. He combined shipping for a grand total of $24.19 to Delaware.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161773123912?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400964068696?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


How did you get the combined shipping price? When I add both items to my cart and go to checkout, I'm getting charged both shipping costs (~$35 total). Does the seller adjust the price after purchase?


----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Got mine hooked up today. I normally since a backpack on the back and carry it all in. I estimate roughly 30 pounds total weight. The factory straps would let the whole unit drop down, cut into my shoulders and cause my boots to constantly hit the teeth and trip.
Now, no issues, it rides higher, more secure and keeps the load up on my waist. So glad I did it.

I hooked mine up using a combination of the tips in this thread. I used the old strap bottoms from the stock straps, to extend the upper straps around the edges of the platform. I was able to hook up the GEN 4 Molle system with no cutting or sewing or extra straps added and can swap back to the original system whenever I want to. I tuck my seat up around the back and use the tree bungie to secure it on the main tree gussets and can still drop my back pack down on it as well. I was also able to reuse my carpet tile to keep my feet warm. What a great 36$ improvement.


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys I've just purchased the Molle straps and kidney belt off an individual from another forum. They are new he installed then and didn't like having to remove the seat from the viper.

Got a quick question and I've read it in this thread already but would like some others to comment again and I'll go with the majority lol.
Summit Viper SD cables up or cables down.?
Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Mongo-456 (Apr 25, 2015)

On mine I am going with cables up - I tried it with cables down and I kept hitting the back of my legs on the teeth of the stand when walking in and out of the woods.


----------



## SillyBow (Jul 19, 2011)

I went up b/c that is the only way I could get mine to connect right. My straps were pretty short. However, I like it that way, I feel like the weight is more on the cable end so I can carry the weight on my shoulders and kidney belt. Plus you don't hit the back of your calfs and legs with them. I also can hang my backpack on the teeth and it sets on the platform perfectly. All things considered cables up worked best for me.


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

Well after a couple hours of adjustments I finally installed the Molle system on my Viper
Believe I'm going to love it!


----------



## mtfallon88 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just installed the straps on my Summit Open shot, great directions! Waiting on the belt to show up.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just ordered this unit off of Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592770940

Just wondering if anyone leaves the plastic rack on the back and just zip ties the stand onto it. Seems it might be a little "easier" to install and a little quicker to cut the zip ties and put a different stand on. 

Regardless this is an awesome thread and thanks to the OP for taking the time to start it.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

nelly23 said:


> Just ordered this unit off of Ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300592770940
> 
> ...


Yeah, there have been a few guys in this thread that did just that or at least a version of what you are referring too. Post #111 in this thread has some pics of the Molle system installed exactly as you describe. Also in post #160 hawkdriver55 is using 4 cargo straps to attach the Molle system with frame to any stand. Here is a pic of his setup.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

k&j8 said:


> Yeah, there have been a few guys in this thread that did just that or at least a version of what you are referring too. Post #111 in this thread has some pics of the Molle system installed exactly as you describe. Also in post #160 hawkdriver55 is using 4 cargo straps to attach the Molle system with frame to any stand. Here is a pic of his setup.


#111 is mine, quick follow-up. First time I took mine out, I couldn't take it apart. Had to cut zip ties. Lucky I could drive my truck in to pick up stand when I left. I had to move the frame down slightly, but have it working.


----------



## z71backroad (Sep 6, 2010)

Anybody having problems with their straps squeaking and making too much noise when your walking? It seems like every time I take a step with my millennium the load shifts and the straps make a squeak sound.


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks for posting this info... straps on the way...


----------



## pushcreekcalls (Mar 6, 2010)

Tagged for future use


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dumb question, I think.... I have the MOLLE II shoulder straps, but not the kidney belt. Is the kidney belt a big improvement?


----------



## Covurt (Nov 14, 2012)

Ned250 said:


> Dumb question, I think.... I have the MOLLE II shoulder straps, but not the kidney belt. Is the kidney belt a big improvement?


Yes! The kidney belt carries most of the weight.


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

Figured I'd share a few pics of my setup. 

























I need to get a better pic of the entire setup


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Covurt said:


> Yes! The kidney belt carries most of the weight.


So I got one and put it on over the weekend. I have to admit I was always skeptical of these claims, but man was that misguided skepticism. This totally changed carrying my stand!! I can't believe how much weight shifts to that belt... I almost had no weight on my shoulders, which was obviously awesome. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hardwoods1 (Aug 14, 2010)

nodeal said:


> I installed a Molle hip belt on my millennium m100u this weekend. A couple of my learnings were:
> 
> - you really don't need the molle shoulder straps. The weight of the load should be on the hips, not the shoulders. The stock shoulder straps are free, lighter, and totally adequate.
> 
> ...


Outstanding info! Thank you so much! This is how I'll rig my Millennium M60-U.


----------



## nodeal (Aug 12, 2014)

Hardwoods1 said:


> Outstanding info! Thank you so much! This is how I'll rig my Millennium M60-U.


Glad it was useful. I'm in my second season with this setup and its working fine. My only complaints are the total weight of the stand plus sticks and the fact that the stand gets hung up on branches when I need to bushwhack through the thick stuff. But that has nothing to do with the Molle setup. In fact, it'd be way too much without it. 

I'd also add a short bungee or some other way to cinch down the pack straps once the stand is up The straps hanging down can blow in the breeze, which is just one more opportunity for the deer to spot movement.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

PSA: Selling some of my MOLLE 2 gear for this in the classifieds:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3163425


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tag.


----------



## Sawyer01 (Oct 21, 2015)

Second hand dans in Colorado 32 bucks shipped...digital camo!


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sawyer01 said:


> Second hand dans in Colorado 32 bucks shipped...digital camo!


Dang. Already ordered the desert.


----------



## Sawyer01 (Oct 21, 2015)

So stoked! Figured out a way to keep factory seat on with the Molle straps (that's not a pain in the ass)...great investment!!


----------



## Sawyer01 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

Got mine on. Will be taking it for a field test tomorrow but initial preliminary tests are showing this was a good investment.


----------



## Sawyer01 (Oct 21, 2015)

Just used mine this weekend...great investment indeed...I could walk a few miles no prob

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Been using mine a bit. Definitely better than the stock Summit straps. I still don't have load lifter straps installed and I need to adjust the waist belt a bit, but even so, these straps were definitely a good investment.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tagged for future review. Thanks for taking the time to share your Molle system.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Sawyer01 said:


> Second hand dans in Colorado 32 bucks shipped...digital camo!


Link?


----------



## Sawyer01 (Oct 21, 2015)

sapper1 said:


> Link?


http://2ndhanddan.com/

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you have to do extra webbing for enhanced version? Why not just buy the regular with already longer lengths?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

itr2000 said:


> If you have to do extra webbing for enhanced version? Why not just buy the regular with already longer lengths?


When I bought mine I couldn't find the ones with the longer length straps so I had to make do with what I could get.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sub'd


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tag


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Tag


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tag. Thanks for the helpful thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

mainjet said:


> The lower webbing straps of the shoulder straps are attached to the stand where the red arrows are pointing.
> View attachment 2048782


A suggestion. The belt is what carries the majority of the load, so both straps should be attached in a load carrying way. You just have the bottom strap load-bearing... all the weight on one strap.


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

tagged for later. molle straps


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is a combo of the Molle kidney belt and Alice pack straps... I don't really like the big straps that the Molle system offer so for me this is the best combo.. Works awesome


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

k&j8 said:


> Yeah, there have been a few guys in this thread that did just that or at least a version of what you are referring too. Post #111 in this thread has some pics of the Molle system installed exactly as you describe. Also in post #160 hawkdriver55 is using 4 cargo straps to attach the Molle system with frame to any stand. Here is a pic of his setup.


Yes, I use the frame so I can carry two stands or one. First trip in I carry a stand and 5 leverage sticks and 2 Jim Steps, pluse a day pack. I can also use the frame to carry out quarters. I leave my stands in one place or area from 4 days to 3 months depending on the location. The frame goes in on the first trip and back in for the last trip out. Using the frame gives me options. This picture taken inside shows the frame with 2 stands strapped to it.

I don't use a climber very often.


----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Yes, I use the frame so I can carry two stands or one. First trip in I carry a stand and 5 leverage sticks and 2 Jim Steps, pluse a day pack. I can also use the frame to carry out quarters. I leave my stands in one place or area from 4 days to 3 months depending on the location. The frame goes in on the first trip and back in for the last trip out. Using the frame gives me options. This picture taken inside shows the frame with 2 stands strapped to it.
> 
> I don't use a climber very often.


Referencing bottom pic of yours... How do you get the buckle piece (male end) from the shoulder straps to buckle into the female piece from the waist band? I can't get mine to snap shut. The only thing holding mine is the snap button


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

> How do you get the buckle piece (male end) from the shoulder straps to buckle into the female piece from the waist band?


There is no trick, it just presses in. I put the lower piece in my palm and curl my fingers around the upper piece and squeeze. Painful and leaves a dent in your palm, but works.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

My molle strap set-up with hazemore seat


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sternum strap is key


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

grantcs said:


> Referencing bottom pic of yours... How do you get the buckle piece (male end) from the shoulder straps to buckle into the female piece from the waist band? I can't get mine to snap shut. The only thing holding mine is the snap button


To get the quick disconnect to snap shut you must have the male end seated perfectly. Push the male end in all the way and hold it in as shown (pics are in post #3 of this thread). While pressing in and slightly up on the tab with your thumb, the quick disconnect will snap shut easily with the other hand. More technique than brute force. If you are doing it right it snaps shut easily.


----------



## Pig Swinger (Aug 13, 2014)

What kind of spray you guys think is the best for this ion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

grantcs said:


> Referencing bottom pic of yours... How do you get the buckle piece (male end) from the shoulder straps to buckle into the female piece from the waist band? I can't get mine to snap shut. The only thing holding mine is the snap button


You may have to sand a little on the male edge. I had to do this on one of my snaps. It is hooked around the frame and not the waist band.


----------



## Pig Swinger (Aug 13, 2014)

*job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> You may have to sand a little on the male edge. I had to do this on one of my snaps. It is hooked around the frame and not the waist band.


Thanks for the tip. I've tried as described at beginning of this thread, and it won't even start to snap shut.


----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

k&j8 said:


> To get the quick disconnect to snap shut you must have the male end seated perfectly. Push the male end in all the way and hold it in as shown (pics are in post #3 of this thread). While pressing in and slightly up on the tab with your thumb, the quick disconnect will snap shut easily with the other hand. More technique than brute force. If you are doing it right it snaps shut easily.


I'll try and give it another go. I tried to copy your technique the first time, and couldn't get it to snap shut. Thanks for great instructional on attaching the straps!


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

grantcs said:


> I'll try and give it another go. I tried to copy your technique the first time, and couldn't get it to snap shut. Thanks for great instructional on attaching the straps!


I feel your pain. The first set of Molle straps I had I thought I was going to need a hammer to get the quick disconnects closed. Once I got them I vowed to never take them apart again! Then while hiking in on some public land with a buddy I accidentally unbuckled one and was having a heck of a time getting it snapped closed. My buddy asked to give it a try and snapped it closed immediately! I made him show me how he did it and it really is simple once you get the technique down. I haven't had a single issue with any of my QD's since that day.

Pointer finger on the back of the female part of the QD, thumb on the "tab" of the male end. Squeeze pointer finger and thumb together to seat the male end all the way in and also put upward pressure on the tab with your thumb as well. It will snap shut very easily. 

Good luck and let us know when you get it!


----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

k&j8 said:


> I feel your pain. The first set of Molle straps I had I thought I was going to need a hammer to get the quick disconnects closed. Once I got them I vowed to never take them apart again! Then while hiking in on some public land with a buddy I accidentally unbuckled one and was having a heck of a time getting it snapped closed. My buddy asked to give it a try and snapped it closed immediately! I made him show me how he did it and it really is simple once you get the technique down. I haven't had a single issue with any of my QD's since that day.
> 
> Pointer finger on the back of the female part of the QD, thumb on the "tab" of the male end. Squeeze pointer finger and thumb together to seat the male end all the way in and also put upward pressure on the tab with your thumb as well. It will snap shut very easily.
> 
> Good luck and let us know when you get it!


I must just suck at this. Can't do it. Pissing me off

Edit: just got one!


----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

grantcs said:


> I must just suck at this. Can't do it. Pissing me off
> 
> Edit: just got one!


Update: I got four QDs snapped shut last night on 2 different climbers. What I noted was that I had to use the heel of my hand to bend the tab on the male end up... And u had to bend it up pretty far. It was difficult and took me about 30 mins to get 4 of them clipped. Brutal


----------



## BrowninG77 (May 5, 2009)

Mounted a Molle system on my old API this weekend. I've also installed a net seat and completed the vinyl tube over new chain. I'm gonna hang it on a tree and practice some stand shooting this week.


----------



## cannedham1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey grantcs, I just received my Molle 11 and cant get them quick clips closed either. I think im going to grind a little off the square molded part on the male end . Also anyone tried the military quick disconect clips to attach and remove the pack off the stand easily? I watched a you tube video by Locknwalkharness.com that used something similar but cant find the exact ones he used.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

SAND IT GUYS!!!!! Sand the edge of the ridge that locks the male piece in. Sand it just a little and it will give you enough clearance to get it snapped. You don't have to sand much off of it. Sand it and try to get it lock. If it doesn't work take a little more off.

It will work.


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

hawkdriver55 said:


> SAND IT GUYS!!!!! Sand the edge of the ridge that locks the male piece in. Sand it just a little and it will give you enough clearance to get it snapped. You don't have to sand much off of it. Sand it and try to get it lock. If it doesn't work take a little more off.
> 
> It will work.


What he said. Injection molding of plastics is going to have some small surface abnormalities unless it is high quality in which case you will be departing with more $$$ for the service. Use a Exacto knife or utility blade to shave any noticeable plastic hangers from the molding process or a light filing and/or sanding to get a nice clean matting surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I wish I would have seen this prior to this weekend. I just put the strap system and belt on my XOP Medium. Lots of straps, scratched my head for a while, but I think I did it right.

Ches.


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

Just ordered the set from 2nd hand dan's and they appear to have the best price with shipping included. Beware of other places (ebay namely) with outrageous shipping costs. I found Allegheny's shipping a bit off-putting as well. I hate when places CLEARLY over charge for shipping. Just make the item the price it needs to be. It doesn't cost you $15 to ship me MOLLE straps. If it does, you need a new carrier. 

Also, some of the military surplus places seem to be selling them without all the straps necessary, but not really saying that explicitly.


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

I went through Amazon, base price was a bit more than Allegheny, but I have Prime, with free two day shipping it ended up being a better deal.


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

Put my MOLLE straps and waist belt on the lone wolf sit and climb last night, and yeah, it's as good as advertised. Messed around with several things, and like others have said, the waist belt is the key. The MOLLE shoulder straps are nice and padded and the back pad increases comfort as well, but the lone wolf straps with the waist belt aren't bad. Another key is the load lifters, I see a lot of people not using them in pics, but man, they help a TON. I would imagine they will be even more helpful if you are packing in anything on top of the stand, getting into the 30+ pound range for the whole thing. But yeah, overall, easily WELL worth the cost.


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

kfilament said:


> Put my MOLLE straps and waist belt on the lone wolf sit and climb last night, and yeah, it's as good as advertised. Messed around with several things, and like others have said, the waist belt is the key. The MOLLE shoulder straps are nice and padded and the back pad increases comfort as well, but the lone wolf straps with the waist belt aren't bad. Another key is the load lifters, I see a lot of people not using them in pics, but man, they help a TON. I would imagine they will be even more helpful if you are packing in anything on top of the stand, getting into the 30+ pound range for the whole thing. But yeah, overall, easily WELL worth the cost.


I'm almost certain my load lifters aren't installed right on my viper 
Wish I could have figured out how to utilize them correctly.


----------



## cannedham1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone figure out a way to make it quick disconnect for the viper? Ive been searching for straps and buckles.


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

Tennessee Lead said:


> I'm almost certain my load lifters aren't installed right on my viper
> Wish I could have figured out how to utilize them correctly.


Yeah, I had to re-do mine, which was a major pain in the butt, but the 1st effort was too "low" and the lifters couldn't really lift. So I mounted them higher up, meaning more towards my head when the stand is on my back. No idea about on a Viper, but I think it's just important to try it out in a few different spots and see if it actually absorbs some of the load. If they are loose just kind of sitting there they aren't doing anything. 

Also, I was worried that using the cut off pieces of strap, as described in the beginning of this thread, wouldn't be enough, but it was more than plenty of strap.


----------



## skyler7122 (Oct 13, 2011)

this is a great idea I never thought about throwing my mollie stuff on my climber, ill probably end up doing it this weekend. thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried installing the Straps on the Lone Wolf Climber so that the platform teeth face down when it is on your back? I saw this video on another thread & found it interesting.


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

Kevin2 said:


> Has anyone tried installing the Straps on the Lone Wolf Climber so that the platform teeth face down when it is on your back? I saw this video on another thread & found it interesting.


Haven't dont it that way, and I am not too worried about the teeth cutting me when I fall, but i am interesting in packing it like that just to see if I can pack it with the arms already up. I have a sit and climb though, so not sure if that's possible.


----------



## fr0sty (Sep 29, 2015)

I was getting my molle belt installed last night and was stumped on how to pack the stand without removing the seat. Looks like your setup may just be the ticket. Do you find it too bulky that way, with the seat folded up between your back and the carrier belt?




mosh22 said:


> Got mine hooked up today. I normally since a backpack on the back and carry it all in. I estimate roughly 30 pounds total weight. The factory straps would let the whole unit drop down, cut into my shoulders and cause my boots to constantly hit the teeth and trip.
> Now, no issues, it rides higher, more secure and keeps the load up on my waist. So glad I did it.
> 
> I hooked mine up using a combination of the tips in this thread. I used the old strap bottoms from the stock straps, to extend the upper straps around the edges of the platform. I was able to hook up the GEN 4 Molle system with no cutting or sewing or extra straps added and can swap back to the original system whenever I want to. I tuck my seat up around the back and use the tree bungie to secure it on the main tree gussets and can still drop my back pack down on it as well. I was also able to reuse my carpet tile to keep my feet warm. What a great 36$ improvement.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Recently "Hard mounted" a molle set to my 15 year old Summit.


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

this is the hands down best mod to do for any stand...carrying made easy and light.


----------



## EzRhino (Aug 13, 2013)

I picked up a molle II frame and straps last year for 20.00 off of ebay best 20 bucks I've spent for hunting public


















It came in desert camo a little gray spray paint gave it a nice color


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

EzRhino said:


> I picked up a molle II frame and straps last year for 20.00 off of ebay best 20 bucks I've spent for hunting public
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just tie the frame to you stand with paracord? Looks good!


----------



## EzRhino (Aug 13, 2013)

k&j8 said:


> Did you just tie the frame to you stand with paracord? Looks good!


Yeah was planning on using the paracord temporarily and switching it out to heavy duty zip ties, but the paracord held up so good i just left it.


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

kfilament said:


> Yeah, I had to re-do mine, which was a major pain in the butt, but the 1st effort was too "low" and the lifters couldn't really lift. So I mounted them higher up, meaning more towards my head when the stand is on my back. No idea about on a Viper, but I think it's just important to try it out in a few different spots and see if it actually absorbs some of the load. If they are loose just kind of sitting there they aren't doing anything.
> 
> Also, I was worried that using the cut off pieces of strap, as described in the beginning of this thread, wouldn't be enough, but it was more than plenty of strap.


Well I just switched mine around and my load lifters work can't believe what a difference they make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee (May 17, 2015)

tag


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

k&j8 said:


> Did you just tie the frame to you stand with paracord? Looks good!


Agreed, I ditched the frame myself but I might reconsider and do it this way with the frame.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not your typical install.....

I used 3/16" dia pop rivets to attach my Molle Straps and belt to my Summit Specialist. I cut off all though straps and have a super clean install. No problems with durability either. Has been used 25+ times.








I also did similar with my Millenium M7. Straps are riveted, but the belt is screwed to the frame. Since the M7 frame gets narrow at the bottom, I couldn't put rivets through the hard plastic piece in the belt like on my Specialist, so I put screws through the pad. Once tightened up, the screws sit below the padding and do not rub my back. I had to add the black hard foam padding you see since by design the M7 has a bar running down under the platform and that was hitting my spine. The 1" thick foam levels it out.
















Add sticks and go! These are Leverage 5252 steps to which I added Versa type buttons and rope/prusik. I have cheater steps for each section as well. Gets me up to 20' easily with platform height at top step.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a $20 amazon gift card so i purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006UBSXSY/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
After the fact, but will this work with a xop silver?


----------



## rebelblue (Aug 30, 2016)

tagged


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

Hiked about a mile in with my new Molle setup tonight. What a difference! This is on my Summitt Razor still using the stock summit seat. I don't have to take my seat off and I carry cables down, for what it's worth.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

cbay said:


> Had a $20 amazon gift card so i purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006UBSXSY/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> After the fact, but will this work with a xop silver?


Yes that's what you need, that's the kidney belt that people use. You can use your original backpack straps, you don't have to get the Molle backpack straps, but a lot of people do. I did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake.Haff (Sep 16, 2012)

Jake.Haff said:


> Hiked about a mile in with my new Molle setup tonight. What a difference! This is on my Summitt Razor still using the stock summit seat. I don't have to take my seat off and I carry cables down, for what it's worth.











Not sure why this image didnt upload in the other post, but this is the inside of the pack.

Also, neither of my QDs would buckle right. I ended up having to shave off a little bit from the "male" buckle to get it to snap. They come unbuckled under a load, though. Not that big of a deal because the button style clasp keeps everything together and the weight is on my hips, so the shoulder straps stay together. Still concerning a little bit though. Not sure if I need to shave off a little more of the male section? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Yes that's what you need, that's the kidney belt that people use. You can use your original backpack straps, you don't have to get the Molle backpack straps, but a lot of people do. I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Hailey!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

cbay said:


> Thanks Hailey!


Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantherpride (Sep 21, 2016)

Got my Mollie on my Lone Wolf assault this wknd. Works great! Thanks to everyone for this idea and tips


----------



## Pantherpride (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's the pic


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

My set up with the hazemore seat, it's like a lazy - boy up in the tree.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Does the enhanced version work alright or should I be looking for the old version.


----------



## mklecker1 (Oct 11, 2016)

This is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anyone out them on an XOP air raid that they have pictures of? Or anyone know of any good deals on the shoulder straps and waist strap?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Spartyhntr said:


> Has anyone out them on an XOP air raid that they have pictures of? Or anyone know of any good deals on the shoulder straps and waist strap?


I have them on my air raid, I'll try to take pics when I get home today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm giving thought to switching my viper back around to cables down this weekend to see if I can leave the seat attached. I found a thread on another forum that shows how to leave the seat on cables up but it is at the back of my head causing me to lean forward don't think I would like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## whitetail3131 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great ideas


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

k&j8 said:


> There are always lots of posts here with questions about where to find Molle ll harnesses and how to attach them so I thought it might be helpful to have a thread devoted to information on where to buy them and how to install them. I will be posting pictures with detailed descriptions of how I installed them on my stands and hopefully others will as well. It seems there are lots of ways to attach these to your stand so hopefully we can give folks several options to choose from in this thread.
> 
> For starters, I believe it is important to note that there are two versions of the Molle ll shoulder harness, one with longer attachment straps and one called the enhanced version with shorter attachment straps with velcro near the end. The first two pics below are the version with the longer straps. The second two pics are of the enhanced version that has shorter attaching straps with velcro at the ends. The last pic is of the Molle system attached to the frame which it was designed to be used with (for the military to attach rucksacks, etc). Some folks on here have used the Molle system with the frame and hopefully they will chime in here as well. To my knowledge the waist belt only has one version for the Molle ll system. There may be older styles that are different, but I believe the newer ones are all the same.
> 
> ...


is their any videos on youtube?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> is their any videos on youtube?


Not to my knowledge. There is a video somewhere in this thread showing how to attach the Molle system to the plastic backpacking frame it was intended to be used with. I found it helpful as it shows what all the straps are for and where they go.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> is their any videos on youtube?


I'll try and find it to post a link, but I did see a video on YouTube that showed them installed on a few different stands. Maybe not a step by step instruction, but may be some help for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> is their any videos on youtube?


Check out this video, and I believe the same guy has a couple more videos maybe 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YwDbn4dAmHE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Check out this video, and I believe the same guy has a couple more videos maybe
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YwDbn4dAmHE
> 
> ...


thanks.
i'm wanting to add the molle 2 to my muddy stand


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

> can i add the belt to the straps? looking to add this on a tree stand





> You can't add the belt to the shoulder straps but the belt should be able to go on the tree stand. We have a frame the shoulder straps and belt go on then the frame could go on the stand. If you buy the belt and straps I'd be happy to throw in a frame for free. Then you'd have all the options available. Just put a note in when you buy reminding me. I'm in the hunting mode myself. My mind is in the woods


this was a question i ask a sell on ebay (quote #1) and got this for answer (quote #2) it it true?


----------



## mikear (Nov 6, 2015)

primal-bow said:


> this was a question i ask a sell on ebay (quote #1) and got this for answer (quote #2) it it true?


What stand? The belt straps directly to the Summit stand without the need for a frame.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

mikear said:


> What stand? The belt straps directly to the Summit stand without the need for a frame.


muddy outfitter


----------



## Zippity (Nov 14, 2015)

Great write up. Thanks.


----------



## mikear (Nov 6, 2015)

primal-bow said:


> muddy outfitter


I see no reason that will not work. With the expanded metal you'll be able to hook the attachment straps anywhere you like. 

If it were me I would just order the belt and shoulder straps for that stand for sure.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> muddy outfitter


That stand should be pretty easy to attach the Molle system to. It would go on basically the same way as a Lone Wolf stand. There should be some decent photos of installing on the Lone Wolf pretty early in this thread.


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking to order the enhanced shoulder straps and waist belt, anyone know the best place to order right now? I see the desert camo on amazon, was just wondering if anyone knew of some place else that had different camo or possible cheaper? 

Thanks!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure if i like mine on my summit yet. The seat annoys me. The foot plat form alone feels good. With the top piece?? Eh. I feel like itll start to rip and tear eventually bc my straps were short to wrap across so i wrapped going up and down. And that causes the straps to go a diff direction then they were suppose to go


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

Spartyhntr said:


> Looking to order the enhanced shoulder straps and waist belt, anyone know the best place to order right now? I see the desert camo on amazon, was just wondering if anyone knew of some place else that had different camo or possible cheaper?
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

tagged


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Spartyhntr said:


> Anyone?


Try Allegheny Military Surplus, not sure if that's the exact name, but a brief Google search and you will see what I mean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

*can some point me to a great person to buy molle II straps and belt from? this will go on a hang on style tree stand
me plans are to use them to carry the stand in. then take them off until last day so have it right the first time is a must.

plz shot me a pm

thanks
ken*


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

primal-bow said:


> *can some point me to a great person to buy molle II straps and belt from? this will go on a hang on style tree stand
> me plans are to use them to carry the stand in. then take them off until last day so have it right the first time is a must.
> 
> plz shot me a pm
> ...


In my opinion they're way too difficult to put on to want to take them off after one use..


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hokiehunter373 said:


> In my opinion they're way too difficult to put on to want to take them off after one use..


they have quiche disconnects for their backs


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I used a jumpable recon pack (from tag) frame for mine. Attaches with four hose clamps in 2 minutes, nothing to step on while in stand....the same can be done with an alice pack frame.

Platform side, nothing in the way of your feet:



pack frame side attachments:



frame attached and ready to go:



The frame lets your back breath and adds a few pounds.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are using a hang on....................with the correct length bungee strap you can make the seat into a seat for your pack:


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Comfy looking seat Zap.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

That's off an old loggy bayou predator....no frills..:lol:


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

great thread


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

I saw the post about pop-riveting the Molle straps to an M7, but has anyone else put them on the M7 the 'traditional' way?


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

*M7 and Molle straps*

Well, after pestering a few nice folks on here about the best way to pack sticks on an M7 I think I have found a suitable method, at least for my setup using Hawk Helium sticks. The M7 is a great stand, but b/c its so small there isn't a ton to strap to or secure sticks to. After a lot of false starts and experimental packing and walking around the yard, I found a simple, minimalist way that is easy enough to do in the dark. Some pics:

























So, as you can see, I went with small end up. I know others flip it, but I didn't like the balance when flipped. Also, you will notice that my seat is left 'down', or where it needs to be to sit on it. Flipping it back under requires removing a bolt and re-inserting, something I just don't want to do in the woods, in the dark, in the cold. Poor design IMO, but not a huge deal in the end, as I use the space left under the seat to attach a fanny pack. More on that later.

So the molle straps are attached as far up as they will go, with the load lifters being on the last horizontal bar of the stand closest to the tree. Now, as I mentioned, the tiny platform on the M7 limits where you can attach the Molle system, so I attached my waist belt first, as I want it to handle most of the weight, so it's position is more important than the shoulder straps IMO. I secured it as low as it could on on the platform, and it actually wasn't hard, the width of the platform works well with the waist belt. Once that is done, secure the bottoms of the shoulder straps so that they won't be hindered by the waist belt and vice versa when you have the stand on your back. This took a little trial and error, and it will probably vary from person to person. 

I am using the Hawk Helium sticks with the rope mod and LW versa buttons. Love these sticks. The only other modification I have done, and it's a good one that is free, is to drill a hole that will allow the screw head that holds the versa button in to seat itself into the stick above it. Sorry, I will add some pics of that later, but just mark where it hits on the stick that it nests with and drill the hole there, I was shocked how much just a few MM of bolt head being nested helps the stability of the sticks when packed. That, coupled with the little elastic band that comes with the sticks makes them absolutely rock solid. Not movement what so ever. 

Now for securing the sticks to the stand, I tried probably a thousand ways. I tried multiple ways to incorporate the ratchet strap receiver but just could really find any good way to do that, plus I really don't want to be screwing around with the ratchet any more than I have to be when I am in the woods. Ultimately I was able to lay the two sets on their sides 'facing' one another, that is, their teeth both facing each other. They kind of sit on the post of the seat, which you can see in the pics. From there, I run the LW strap between each set of nested steps, then attach to LW versa buttons I have added to the M7 via the existing holes in the platform. Just used a washer and spacer, and you don't even need to drill to add these. Pull that strap tight, then one simple bungee across the bottom third of the steps and I have a rock solid pack. They actually carry fine without the bungee, but you can hear some small noises that the bungee removes by just keeping everything much tighter. 

This setup allows me to pack the receiver in on the post, and when I get to the tree I remove it and put it in my pants leg pocket while I hang my sticks, then mount it, then hang stand. 

As I mentioned before, but it's hard to see here, I bought a cheap fanny pack from wally world that I run through the small openings at the back of the seat. I think it's like 3L capacity, but it is big enough to put my tree tether and crows foot hanger in, as well as pruners. These are all things I don't usually need until I am in the tree, so it works well, I am in my linemans belt until the stand is hung, then I open fanny pack, put tether on tree, unclip from linemans belt and put it in the fanny pack. Also can put hanger in tree, so I am then ready to pull up gun/bow and have a place for it. 

I am sure I will tweek this some more, but it is the easiest method I have found so far for this setup. Though typing it all out makes it sound WAY more complex than it is.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

How do I know if the Molle straps have the quick release on them? Are all of the newer ones quick release?


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

tagged


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Tag


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

split toe said:


> How do I know if the Molle straps have the quick release on them? Are all of the newer ones quick release?


Anybody?


----------



## mikear (Nov 6, 2015)

split toe said:


> Anybody?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/371159654955 

These have them, says so in the description.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

tag


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

primal-bow said:


> *can some point me to a great person to buy molle II straps and belt from? this will go on a hang on style tree stand
> me plans are to use them to carry the stand in. then take them off until last day so have it right the first time is a must.
> 
> plz shot me a pm
> ...


If you are wanting to remove the complete molle system I think you would be better off doing as some others have done and buy the panel\frame with the straps & waist belt and set it up for quick removal of the treestand.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-New-USG...458497?hash=item1ec0ab1d41:g:FTAAAOSwEK9T2Vjm


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

*this is what i want*






but no way in heck i'm paying $99 for it off his website.

which molle II did he use?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> *this is what i want*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he used the version without the velcro attaching straps, but either version would work fine. If you are wanting to remove it and use it on different stands the suggestion above your post of using the MOLLE frame in conjunction with the straps would be the best option.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

k&j8 said:


> Looks like he used the version without the velcro attaching straps, but either version would work fine. If you are wanting to remove it and use it on different stands the suggestion above your post of using the MOLLE frame in conjunction with the straps would be the best option.


i like the clip on/off no frames


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like one can pick up 10 Molle carabiner style clips and 10 Molle elastic strap style holders that are shown in that video off eBay for bout 10$ all together.


Thought bout buying some to tryout a quick detachment style system. 

Tho biggest drawback I see is it being A losely attached system. Not sure If stand would be flopping all over the place or if it would stay fairly stationary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

tagged - thanks OP


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

I have been using molle stuff to haul my tree stand around for about 15 years. All my backpacks and stuff I got from loadup.com


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Forgot, I also buy lots of molle stuff and frames from these guys. 

https://www.entrygear.com/default.asp


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

what are the Quick Release on molle straps? (some molle II strap says it has them on it)
do you really need a waist belt?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> what are the Quick Release on molle straps? (some molle II strap says it has them on it)
> do you really need a waist belt?


Post #25 in this thread shows the quick release buckles. The waist belt is the key to the system as it allows the load to be carried on the hips instead of the shoulders.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

k&j8 said:


> Post #25 in this thread shows the quick release buckles. The waist belt is the key to the system as it allows the load to be carried on the hips instead of the shoulders.


ok thanks. now i need to find the belt on ebay


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

k&j8 said:


> Post #25 in this thread shows the quick release buckles. The waist belt is the key to the system as it allows the load to be carried on the hips instead of the shoulders.


I agree - I think the system is optimal when both the Molle shoulder straps and hip belt are used in conjunction, however if I had to choose (Molle shoulder straps or hip belt) I'd take the hip belt and use some cheap shoulder straps if I had to. When carrying any heavy load on your back you want 80% of the weight on your hips and and 20% on your shoulders.


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

If you guys need extra straps for attaching the Molle system what do you use? A link would be great. Thanks


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

split toe said:


> How do I know if the Molle straps have the quick release on them? Are all of the newer ones quick release?


All military pack shoulder straps have a quick release feature.


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought 1" webbing & cut it to sizes that I needed


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually Molle 2 has been superseded by USMC FILBE. The FILBE straps, belt and frame would be ideal for a stand. I picked up a FILBE main pack with a Molle 2 frame, straps and belt at the last gun show from another vendor for $30. Used the Molle 2 stuff for my Lone Wolf hand climber. Using the frame attached to the stand allows air circulation, is more comfortable than a stand against your back and only weighs a little more.

View attachment 6137041


Now I just need a FILBE frame, straps and belt and I will have a great backpack camping pack. Maybe I can get one at the August show.....


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

hokiehunter373 said:


> If you guys need extra straps for attaching the Molle system what do you use? A link would be great. Thanks


The one I used had enough extra webbing and buckles, etc. that needed to be cut off to streamline it that I just re-used what I needed to attach it to the stand. 
And I still threw a bunch of it away.


----------



## grilling09 (May 23, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## erod22 (Feb 4, 2016)

Up top

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo (Jan 3, 2017)

does anyone attach their molle straps to their lone wolf using some kind of carabiner or locking d-ring instead of the fabric straps? I hate the straps and it's always awkward trying to hook them up


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

HamSolo said:


> does anyone attach their molle straps to their lone wolf using some kind of carabiner or locking d-ring instead of the fabric straps? I hate the straps and it's always awkward trying to hook them up


In post #312 of this thread, Zap uses metal hose clamps to attach his. Looks like it would work well.


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

Put the Molle system to the test this weekend, carrying my M7 with a set of 25' steel ladder sticks, and my backpack. Was probably close to 50 lbs all together. Hiked it in about 1.2 miles. Wasn't bad at all.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

Finally ordered straps for my summit


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Bought the kidney belt, straps and frame package for my lonewolf sit and climb. The frame makes it pretty comfortable and keeps the straps off the platform. 

My run and gun hang on (vanish xt) has the belt and straps also but no frame, might order a frame for it though if I end up like this one.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

Finally bought some straps!


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

DavidBLingo said:


> Finally bought some straps!


Strap ON!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Order one for my summit for next year


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

The set up on my M7


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Tagged/subscribed whatever holy chit this is great!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Question

Do all versions of the MOLLE shoulder straps ordered from Amazon/EBay/et. al. Require adding additional straps to fasten the load lifters to the stand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonriver (Apr 12, 2007)

Did mine this past weekend and it worked out great. I ended up using 1-1/4” long bolts. It was a tight fit but turned out great. Thanks for sharing ideas guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> Question
> 
> Do all versions of the MOLLE shoulder straps ordered from Amazon/EBay/et. al. Require adding additional straps to fasten the load lifters to the stand?
> 
> ...


No. There is a difference. One has longer straps than the other. IF I’m not mistaken I bought the Molle II which has the longer straps. It’s been awhile but I’m almost positive that’s correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

2wheelercustoms said:


> No. There is a difference. One has longer straps than the other. IF I’m not mistaken I bought the Molle II which has the longer straps. It’s been awhile but I’m almost positive that’s correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks did you mount it to a Lone Wolf? If so did you have to do any cutting or is it pretty straightforward mount?


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

If I remember correctly - you want the molle 2 with quick release buckles. On fleabay you have to search the ads to make sure the straps are included.


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

deerdhunter said:


> If I remember correctly - you want the molle 2 with quick release buckles. On fleabay you have to search the ads to make sure the straps are included.


AHHH! yes! The Molle II has the quick disconnects! Thats the one I have!


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> Thanks did you mount it to a Lone Wolf? If so did you have to do any cutting or is it pretty straightforward mount?



Mine is mounted to an XOP Air Raid, basically the exact same platform! Everything is straightforward :wink:


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> Thanks did you mount it to a Lone Wolf? If so did you have to do any cutting or is it pretty straightforward mount?


*Go to the very first page and scroll down to post #22 and start there.* :wink:


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

2wheelercustoms said:


> *Go to the very first page and scroll down to post #22 and start there.* :wink:


Yeah I did that and I noticed he did some cutting to get the load lifters fastened to the stand. Awesome thread.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

I upgraded my summit Goliath to use summits premium straps or what ever they call them. They suck, had to modify them a bit to work for me. Better than stock but still suck. I’m upgrading to something with belt strap as that sounds like the way to go.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Put my Molle II's on a few weeks back...The shoulder straps were pretty straight forward to mount but this thread was a godsend to help me get the hip belt located and fastened to the stand. Special thanks to K&J8 here for the pointer to the thread back then.


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

This is a great thread. I just read all fourteen pages. I see lots of people commenting that you need to use the waist belt to take the weight off your shoulders. That's sort of true, but it isn't the only way.

If you use the plastic frame instead of just attaching the shoulder straps to the stand it serves the same purpose. The frame is shaped to fit your back. For me at least, it holds the weight against my hips/lower back and not on my shoulders. I tried adding a waist belt and really don't see any difference in weight on my shoulders.

I may keep the waist belt, but just to have the padding between my back and the bottom edge of the frame. In the winter with a jacket this isn't an issue, but last night wearing a t-shirt it was a bit of a sore spot. 

Also, as others have said, using the sternum belt to take the weight off your shoulders is key.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my MOLLE II installed last night and used the pics in this thread to assist. I noticed an immediate improvement in weight distribution with the waist belt and the shoulder straps are much better.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Got mine set up Lone Wolf Assault. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

General RE LEE said:


> Got mine set up Lone Wolf Assault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Thanks for posting the pics. One thing I did to attach my lonewolf seat was put grommets in it and attach with zip ties. Holds tight. The velcro was never all that secure on any of the lone wolf seats I had/have.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Mods I think this is sticky worthy. I installed 2 Molle systems based off this thread and now considering doing the same for my climber.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Can someone please help me out. Im trying to connect a Summit Viper SD to some Molle II Enhanced backpack straps with loadlifters & fast release clips.

I've figured out:

1) The 2 fast release clips, easy to connect to the foot of the stand
2) The middle triangular shaped webbing clip that keeps the middle part of the backstraps in place
3) The 2 loadlifters (thanks for the pics above, helped me a lot!, I had to reroute the webbing)

However, I still need to figure out the 4 side straps to keep the backstrap from moving left & right. I realized they are too short to get around the Viper SD, and the velcro wont really work anyway.

So I was thinking, can get 4 pieces of extra 1 inch nylon webbing, and *extend the existing velcro straps using some triglides*? Will this work???

I saw the way the loadlifters are connected and this is what gave me the idea.

Only thing that worries me is the 4 existing straps have that soft part of the velcro on them. I’m worried they may slide through the triglides. I also wonder if there is enough strap to run around the platform and into the triglides (half the fuzzy velcro part makes it around the corner).

Please let me know if anyone has made this work before I the pieces. Dont want to end up with stuff I cant use. Thanks!!


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

I cut all the straps off and just riveted the shoulder straps directly to the stand. Clean, neat, tidy. 3 years on no issues at all on either my summit specialist climber or Millennium M7...





























The waist belt on the M7 is screwed on with sheet metal screws because I could not compress the padding well enough while riveting.
The black stuff is 1" thick poly foam to keep the main bar on the M7 from hitting my spine.


----------



## beambowhunters (Oct 28, 2016)

Amazing thread! Thanks to everyone who helped contribute all of the valuable info shared, it was a huge help!


----------



## Louisiana (Jan 25, 2018)

Following. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjones1907 (May 28, 2016)

Need this


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Ha necroed this thread. I have this setup. I can confirm that without the waist belt, this setup really isnt that good.

I need to redo my carrying setup this year. I'm probably going to try a frame backpack. Will report back.


----------



## NCbowhunter11b (Sep 19, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

tagging


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

no waist belt is okay only if your going short distances. if your going to carry your stand for any 1/4 mile or further, def need the belt.


----------



## JFin15 (Oct 11, 2019)

i have a set of molle 2 straps/kidney pad on the way for my viper and openshot and am thinking about hard mounting it like Lammas showed. I was wondering if in doing so, would i still be able to use the load lifting straps? Maybe someone can chime in on this. Thanks for the thread also! In using climbers for over 20yrs, i have no idea how i haven't come across this idea.


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

Tagged


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cut all the straps off, attach with 550 through pals webbing. You really don't need better shoulder straps on a summit. Just buy a battle belt instead of the molle.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

jlh42581 said:


> Cut all the straps off, attach with 550 through pals webbing. You really don't need better shoulder straps on a summit. Just buy a battle belt instead of the molle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You must not carry them very far.


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

No kidding right. Straps that come with summit are horrible if your walking any distance. I used several pieces of 1” webbing to attach my shoulder straps. It’s great. I’ve got 2 vipers rigged similar, one with molle and the other with Alice straps. I’ll be switching the Alice straps over to the molle system this offseason. It’s just too comfortable not to.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

The straps have zero to do with pack load at stand weights. All it's doing is keeping the load from falling off your back.

You're carrying 20lbs, the straps flex, the belt takes the weight not the shoulder straps. God forbid you'd carry any actual weight in the mountain.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightlinger (Aug 7, 2020)

I just wanted to send out a quick note on how useful this thread was to me. The person that made the recommendation to use the factory straps as additional lengths to be able to carry the stand with cables down is pure genius! Worked like a charm. Thanks! 
Also, I just received my new Summit OpenShot (15lbs), and migrated the Molle II system to it from my 32lb summit hog. What a mistake! The new stand is so light that it was definitely time wasted installing the Molle II. I put it back on the hog (cables down this time!) and will use the factory straps on the OpenShot.


----------



## bkspyder (Dec 18, 2017)

Want to add my thanks for this thread. Got a Summit Explorer, my first stand to own. I added the Molle belt only so far and that alone makes a big difference. It holds the weight, and after that even the crappy stretchy shoulder straps are passable for short pack ins.


----------



## Charles Lagarde (Jan 3, 2021)

Lammas said:


> I got sick of the straps and I didn't like them on my platform so I hard mounted mine with 1" #8 stainless steel machine screws, each with 3 flat washers, a lock washer and a nylon lock nut. The whole process takes 10 minutes. I used a bigger washer on the top side of the platform then sandwiched the harness between two small washes then topped it off with the lock washer and nylon lock nut. My stand is a few years old and was showing a lot of aluminum so I put a wire brush on a grinder and removed rest of the paint and repainted it. The harness is bright and shiny, very noticeable so I dulled it down with some of the paint I had left from the paint job. The smell was gone in a couple days. The kidney belt is still mounted on the straps, but they're out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 2020327
> View attachment 2020328
> ...


----------

